# Magging a reel?



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I've seen some discussions about magging out a reel to help prevent backlashing while castin' the country mile...Is that a job for a reel repair guy, or is it as simple as sticking a few magnets to the outside of your reel? Any info on how exactly to do this?
Much appreciation in advance!
Braz


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

its done very easily!!! first get sum 5 minute epoxy then get a few small washers if u need them 2 raise the magnets and of course get the rare earth magnets i only needed 1 and it helped a lot but it just depends on u then open your reel on the clicker side and put a small amount of epoxy on the side but make sure not to let any get on the clicker thing and put the washers if needed and wait for the epoxy to dry then put ur mags very easy! http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5678&SearchTerms=magging scroll down and u will see sum pics!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html
Go to that link and follow directions. 
If your reel ain't a Penn GS, those directions are still plenty useful.

You get the magnets at 
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&p=32065&cat=3,42363,42348&ap=1
Order more magnets than you ever think you'll need,cause you'll mag all your casting reels and probably some of your buddies reels too. The magnets are cheap and reordering is a pain in the rear. 
BTW they have to come ground trans, so they are slow to arrive. I guess the airplane driver is scared all those magnets will screw up his compass and he'll get lost LOL.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I magged my Penn Senator 4/0 about 2 years ago using the instruction from the link Gun Doctor provided above. It took only about 15 minutes to do all the work. Let the epoxy get good and dry and your done.. I ended up putting in 3 medium sized earth magnets and it made a huge difference on casting. If you have a spec of mechanicle ability, this wont be any problem for you.. just follow the directions and you'll be good.. 
Good Luck


----------



## KD (Aug 11, 2005)

*Another article...*

http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm

Here's another article on magging, this time on an Avet. Just received my magnets from Lee Valley this week, going to try this on my wife's MXL and my LX...

-KD


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Checked out the magnet website...I found some on ebay, will be getting 10 3/8" mags for $5 w/shipping. Have a few reels to mag, maybe keep the rest handy as I add weapons to my surf arsenal. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is a link to an article I did on a different site for magging an Avet MXJ. This method will work with most reels. The key to to try to use washers to hold the mags as they increase the magnetic field but you have to careful they don't rub the spool.

Hope this may help:
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=479646&highlight=magging


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

The most information, bar none, is on the Florida Surf Board.
You can look for some information in the articles, but searching the message board is best. I used pics and information from Richard to tune and mag a Penn 350; there is also information about other old Penns (Long Beaches, etc.) This is the most serious site for casting/fishing that I've found. But I'll tell you: one day at HI would have all those boys and girls moving to Texas!


----------

